# Bilder in einer Tabelle, ohne Zwischenraum



## fast_hero (7. Juli 2002)

Hi,

ich hab da mal ne frage. ich mache mir gerade meine eigene page. nur da gibt es noch ein probelem das ich habe. wie kann ich bilder in eine tabelle einfügen, und zwar so, dass zwischen den bildern kein zwischenraum ist???

Hier mal der Teil des Quelltextes:

<table widht="510" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" align="center">
<tr>
 <td> <img src="bilder/seite2.jpg" width="10" height="10" border="0" alt=""> </td>
 <td valign="bottom" width="500" hight="10"> <img src="bilder/oben2.jpg" width="500" height="10" border="0" alt=""> </td>
 <td> <img src="bilder/seite2.jpg" width="10" height="10" border="0" alt=""> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
 <td> </td>
 <td valign="top" width="500" hight="156"> <img src="bilder/logo.jpg" width="500" height="156" border="0" alt=""> </td>
 <td> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
 <td> </td>
 <td> </td>
 <td> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
</table>

in der mitte ist also ein großes bild und um das bild herum soll ein ein bilderrahmen  

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus =)

MfG 
fast_hero


----------



## Migo (8. Juli 2002)

Probier mal das:

<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
<tr>
 <td><img src="bilder/ECKE_OBEN_LINKS.jpg" border="0" alt=""></td>
 <td><img src="bilder/OBEN_MITTE.jpg" border="0" alt=""></td>
 <td><img src="bilder/ECKE_OBEN_LINKS.jpg" border="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
 <td><img src="bilder/LINKS_MITTE.jpg" border="0" alt=""></td>
 <td><img src="bilder/logo.jpg" border="0" alt=""></td>
 <td><img src="bilder/RECHTS_MITTE.jpg" border="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
 <td><img src="bilder/ECKE_UNTEN_LINKS.jpg" border="0" alt=""></td>
 <td><img src="bilder/UNTEN_MITTE.jpg" border="0" alt=""></td>
 <td><img src="bilder/ECKE_UNTEN_RECHTS.jpg" border="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
</table>

Da waren ein paar Leerzeichen reingerutscht und und die ganzen mist WIDTH und HEIGHT kannst Dir meist sparen.
Wenn das so hinhaut, versuch die TABLE auf der Seite auszurichten.


----------



## fast_hero (8. Juli 2002)

thx =) hat geklappt =)


----------



## Migo (8. Juli 2002)

Hast mit nem Editor (Frontpage, NetObjects,...) gemacht, oder?


----------



## fast_hero (9. Juli 2002)

ne, hab ich nich. ich benutz den stink normalen editor  aber ich geb bei den images immer width und so an. dann läd der schneller


----------



## Migo (11. Juli 2002)

Kannst Du Dir sparen.
So lange du nur ein oder 2 Bilder auf der Seite hast geht´s aber wenn es viele sind, blähst du den Quellcode nur unnötig auf.


----------



## fast_hero (11. Juli 2002)

oki, mach ich dann beim nächsten nich mehr


----------

